# (I001,i3)Changing songs via steering wheel buttons with bluetooth music



## eneka (Dec 10, 2007)

So, on my i3, when I'm playing music over bluetooth and i try to change the song via the steering wheel scroll wheel, I just get a "not available" message. However, I know for a fact that on pretty much every other BMW, when I bump the scroll wheel, the song name will show up and I can either skip to the next song or go back. Anyone have any idea what's making this "bug" pop up? I've dug through the NBT and cluster codes and couldn't really find anything. Car has 6NS enabled (but no 2 phones at 1 time)

Thanks!


----------



## devalian (Nov 8, 2015)

i have the same thing with F30 NBT. tot it's not supported. but if can be change, it would be lovely.


----------



## siriuszero (Mar 14, 2015)

Newer MINIs do this too. If you have the HUD though, this does not happen (as long as the HUD is active, strangely....)


----------



## eneka (Dec 10, 2007)

Did a bit more digging, if I'm using an iPhone 6, I have FULL control, down to scrolling through the library searching artists, album art, etc through iDrive, however with my Nexus 6p, it's no steering wheel controls and only song name, artist, forward and backward. Not even album art!


----------



## ersr (Jun 18, 2020)

Anyone managed to find a solution? It seems that this is common on all pre-face i3 with NTB units...


----------

